# أرجو المساعدة



## نورس بكاري (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

أنا طالب أنتهى من الثانوية العامة هذه السنة 

و منذ أن عرفت مجموعي و انا في حيرة من أمري

أي هندسة سوف تكون من نصيبي 

و لم أجد غيركم يعينني 

أرجوكم أفيوني من هذه الخيارات (ميكاترونيكس-طيران-مكيانيك عام)

و أي منها توفر فرص عمل أكثر بعد التخرج 





ملاحظة لا أدري إذا كان هذه هو المكان المناسب للموضوع إذا كان هناك مكان أنسب أرجو من المراقبين نقل الموضوع إلى مكانه المناسب)





مع جزيل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## ابن سينا (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الإبن الكريم نورس أنظر في هذا الرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t148766.html


----------



## محمود المسالم (4 سبتمبر 2009)

ياولدنا نورس 
الأختيار يتوقف على الأتى:

- ميولك الشخصية وبصمتك المهنية
- هل تتعلم لكى تدخل سوق العمل ام تتعلم العلم للعلم وعندك من الموارد مايكفيك
- السمعة العلمية للمكان الذى سوف تدرس به

وأنا رأبى الشخصىبصفتى الهندسية والعلمية أختار لك الميكا ترونيك والله الموفق


----------

